# Little Fel photo dump



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Growing up nice!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a handsome boy! His ears are very well done.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow getting big!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks you guys... Felony is by far our sweetest girl!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is looking good. So i guess you are keeping her. Oh how that sore turn out. Did they figure out what was wrong with her.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

wow she got big, post some puppy pics!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's grown alot!She is indeed a very pretty girl!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

She is very clean, I like her a lot!! Do you breed ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> She is looking good. So i guess you are keeping her. Oh how that sore turn out. Did they figure out what was wrong with her.


Thanks Sharon, lol yes she's here for forever... I can't say that I mind one bit though! No, they never figured out what that little growth was. It never came back though.



wheezie said:


> wow she got big, post some puppy pics!!!


Lol I do need to post some kind of comparisson lol



dixieland said:


> She's grown alot!She is indeed a very pretty girl!


Thanks so much!



davidfitness83 said:


> She is very clean, I like her a lot!! Do you breed ?


Thanks David... I had this one litter because their mom was a co-own... IDK really how to answer that question without shooting myself in the foot one way or another. I'm not really a breeder, but if one of these dogs proves themselves worthy to me, maybe a litter would happen, but that would be at least 1.5-2 years from now.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have tons of work to do with Bernie but I will be looking for a girl within that time range so perhaps we can talk about it then =) I want a low drive laid back dog.. so far Bernie's hyperness ressembles that of a turtle lol he can have his moments but I think his temperament makes him ideal for obedience so far. I def want a famale so we'll see where your dogs are at then.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good deal David, hopefully it'll all work out for both of us.  When and if I do, at least my side of the "breeding" will be health tested. Hopefully by the time it comes around to decide, the health testing will catch on for the bully community and I'll have more quality to choose from


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is a beauty Shana ... I'm just like wow


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

very pretty!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She really has grown up nice!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love that dog. she is coming out beautiful.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HOLY 
MOLY
she is hawt!!!!!!!!!!

I FRIGGIN LOVE HER!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

growin good on this side also! great pix


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG she is getting so big, so very pretty.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG look how big she is! she looks great and man those shoulders! alright where is PIG!? lol I think Pig want to come live with me


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pig would be in time out too much with you


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*sigh*
She's so friggin purdy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow she is so beautiful, growing up great


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

What a good looking girl!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks so much ya'll!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

SUCH A GOOD LOOKING DOG.
I just wanna steal it from you.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> pig would be in time out too much with you


Are you kidding she was spoiled here! And Shana, am I going to have to go to FL and take Pig pictures myself? lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

She says you can come down and have free board if you train and photograph for her, LOL


----------

